# Best settings  for Canon SX130 Power shot



## binay00713 (May 6, 2011)

*Can someone tell me how to get best settings for Canon sx 130

like How to capture photos making background blur
Panorama ,best macro mode shots*


----------



## Sounava (May 7, 2011)

binay00713 said:


> Can someone tell me how to get best settings for Canon sx 130


No. Learn yourself. Photography is not a spoonfeeding subject. There are lots of material available in the internet. Learn the basics, and then if you have more doubts we are always here!


----------



## digibrush (May 7, 2011)

^^true.



> like How to capture photos making background blur



Its related to depth of field.
higher aperture(narrower) more depth & lower aperture shallow depth of filed .


----------



## sujoyp (May 7, 2011)

digibrush said:


> ^^true.
> 
> Its related to depth of field.
> higher aperture(narrower) more depth & lower aperture shallow depth of filed .



Thats funny...he must have never heard of aperture...that too which is higher and narrower...whats shallow depth of field??

In simple lanuage we can help him...best is what I do sometimes...take a shot on auto and see whats lacking there...then change it to manual settings and put the settings auto took and make changes what u want..

u can always see EXIF in pictures with softwares like irfan view or picasa..EXIF data contain all the settings ...learn by your mistakes...enjoy clicking


----------

